# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Zukunft klinischer Studien -  EU will Patientenschutz lockern

## Gibni Uff

_Was sagt der BPS-Vorstand / was sagen die SHGs zum_ *Plan der EU zu einer Neuregelung der Bestimmungen für Arzneimittelstudien am Menschen*___? 
_
_Wo finde ich auf den BPS-Internetseiten / im BPS-Magazin / im Forum etc. weitere Infos bzw. eine öffentliche Stellungnahme des BPS, in der die existenzielle Rechte der Prostatakrebs-Männer bei ihrer Teilnahme an klinischen Studien diskutiert und gestärkt werden? Gibt es schon eine Stellungnahme des BPS zu den Plänen der EU oder habe ich sie nur übersehen?
_
_Die Teilnahme an klinischen Studien ist  insbesondere für Männer mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs und im aus-therapierten Stadium  sehr oft die letzte Hoffnung, in der er nicht zusätzlich zu seinem Schicksal auch noch zum_ _Spielball ethisch nicht autorisierter klinischer Studiendurchführungen__ werden darf ... 
_
Gibt es noch weitere wichtige Stellungnahmen zu diesem EU-Plan?

_ManfredHH__


EuropäischePläne - Rückfall in mittelalterliche Forschungsethik
_FAZ - Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung‎
In Zukunft möchte die _EU_ bei _medizinischen_ Tests an Menschen auf die *...* der alten _EU_-_Richtlinie_ für klinische _Forschung_ seien die Versicherungsprämien für **_

Wissenschaft schlägt Ethik - Die EU-Kommission möchte die Richtliniezur medizinischen Forschungam Menschen ...Wissenschaft schlägt Ethik - Die EU-Kommission möchte die ...
_Deutschlandfunk‎
Wissenschaft schlägt Ethik. Die _EU_-Kommission möchte die _Richtlinie_ zur _medizinischen Forschung_ am Menschen lockern **
_
EU-Pläne: Arzneistudien bald ohne Ethikkommission?
_www.aerztezeitung.de 
Die _Europäische_ Union plant Erleichterungen bei der Zulassung klinischer *...* Der umstrittene Verordnungsentwurf gibt im Gegensatz zur bisherigen _Richtlinie_ nicht mehr *...* "Dabei öffnet sie der fremdnützigen _Forschung_ am Menschen Tür und Tor", *...* Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Allgemeinmedizin und _Familienmedizin_ hat **_

Deutsches Ärzteblatt: Klinische Studien: Ethische Standards ...
_www.aerzteblatt.de
_Medizinischer_ Fortschritt und die Entwicklung innovativer Therapien müssen dem *...* Eine _EU_-_Richtlinie_ aus dem Jahr 2001 soll gewährleisten, dass klinische **_

Erforschung von Arzneimitteln: EU will Patientenschutz lockern - taz.de
_www.taz.de 
Das sieht ein Entwurf der _EU_-Kommission für eine Verordnung über klinische *...* mit Humanarzneimitteln vor, die die bisherige _EU_-_Richtlinie_ ersetzen soll. *...* des Arbeitskreises _Medizinischer_ Ethik-Kommissionen aus: Die Neuregelungen *
*_
Mediziner und Naturwissenschaftler prüfen EU-Richtlinie 
Frankfurter Wissenschaftlerin ist Mitglied eines von der Europäischen Kommission geförderten Konsortiums
_. *Die neue EU-Richtlinie (EC) 1394/2007 könnte die klinische Forschung für solche Therapeutika gefährden und die Herstellung der Therapieformen in universitären Einrichtungen gegenüber der industriellen Produktion benachteiligen, da nach Einschätzung des Konsortiums die universitären Einrichtungen nicht im Fokus der neuen Europäischen Gesetzgebung für komplexe Arzneimittel stehen*. Das *Konsortium hat den Auftrag, die Auswirkung dieser Richtlinie auf die Patientenversorgung zu untersuchen*. .

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Manfred,

für unser sehr ausführliches Telefonat vor ein paar Tagen möchte ich mich hiermit noch einmal bedanken. Natürlich hatte ich ebenso wie Du eigentlich erwartet, dass es auf den von  Dir begonnenen Thread ein Echo gibt. Leider bislang NULL. Da allerdings vom BPS wohl fast das ganze Team in Leipzig beim DGU-Kongress weilte, gehe ich mal davon, dass nun doch noch eine Meinungsäußerung in der kommenden Woche erwartet werden kann.

Herzliche Grüße Harald.

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Manfred,

ein Leserkommentar zu dem EU-Plan: 

Zitat:
_"Die Medizin, und damit meine ich alle "Player" in diesem Spiel, ist inzwischen komplett durchökonomisiert. Egal welches Thema, egal mit wem man spricht, es geht nach kürzester Zeit um´s Geld. Ethikkommissionen? Schnee von Gestern. Denn sie kosten Geld. Bringen sie welches? Nein. Also sind sie grundsätzlich entbehrlich. Das kann einem gefallen oder auch nicht. Es ist einfach nur logisch und eine solche Entwicklung war vorhersehbar. Was wir jetzt sehen sind Rückzugsgefechte. Ein letztes Aufbäumen gegen das Unvermeidliche, gegen die faktische Macht de Geldes. Die Altachtundsechziger haben ausgedient. Sie wissen es nur noch nicht. Muß man mitmachen? Ja. Denn zumindest die Ärzte haben es in den letzten Jahren geschafft sich als Meinungsführer entbehrlich zu machen. Sie haben keinen Einfluß mehr. Und damit sind sie Spielball und keine Akteure mehr. Selbst schuld." 
_Ende des Zitats_.

_


Freundliche Grüße
Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## Harald_1933

Hierzu passt auch *dieses* Thema: Medizinprodukte - EU will mehr Sicherheit.

*Man sollte dem anderen die Wahrheit wie einen Mantel hinhalten, in den er hineinschlüpfen kann, und sie ihm nicht wie einen nassen Lappen um die Ohren hauen. 
*(Max Frisch)

P.S.: Das war Carola-Elkes Signatur. Leider ist sie im Forum schon seit 11.2.2009  nicht mehr aktiv gewesen.

----------


## liebom

Also ich finde es auch nicht richtig, dass bereits kranke Menschen bei solchen Studien Angst haben müssen. Schade, dass da soviel gelockert wird, menschlich ist das in der Tat wirklich nicht.

----------


## Gibni Uff

Zur geplanten EU-Neuregelung der klinischen Forschung gibt es weitere Informationen:

In einer *Stellungnahme des "Arbeitskreises Medizinischer Ethikkommissionen" zu der geplanten Neuregelung der Verordnung für klinische Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimitteln* durch die EU lesen wir, was wir alle als Patienten, was unsere Kinder, was  ALLE Bundesbürger in einem europäisierten deutschem Gesundheitssystem, was ALLE Bürger in der EU im Bereich der Durchführung klinischer Studien möglicherweise schon ab 2016 zu erwarten haben:  




> Hier ein Auszug aus der mehrseitigen Stellungnahme vom 21.08.2012 :
> 
> ... Allerdings muss der *Arbeitskreis Medizinischer Ethikkommissionen* den vorliegenden *Vorschlag der Kommission* - aus Gründen, die im Einzelnen nachfolgend dargelegt werden  *grundsätzlich zurückweisen*, da er aus *falsch verstandenen wirtschaftlichen Erwägungen* für wesentliche Teile des Genehmigungsverfahrens Neuregelungen vorschlägt, die mit *international anerkannten ethischen Standards brechen* und durch die die *Sicherheit der Studienteilnehmer in nicht vertretbarer Weise erheblich gefährdet wird*:
> 
> 
> *Während im geltenden Arzneimittelgesetz* mit  den Worten die     vorhersehbaren Risiken und Nachteile (müssen)  gegenüber dem Nutzen     für die Person, bei der sie durchgeführt werden  soll, und der     voraussichtlichen Bedeutung des Arzneimittels für die  Heilkunde     ärztlich vertretbar sein (§ 40 (1) 2.), *eine     individualethische Abwägung gefordert wird, argumentiert der     Verordnungsvorschlag an vielen Stellen sozialethisch*  i.S. von     sollten insbesondere der erwartete therapeutische      Vorteil und Nutzen für die öffentliche Gesundheit (Relevanz)      sowie das Risiko und die Unannehmlichkeiten für die Probanden      abgewogen werden. (siehe z.B. Erwägungsgrund 10).
> 
> *Das     Schutzniveau für Minderjährige und für Nichteinwilligungsfähige     wird deutlich herabgesetzt* (s. unsere Ausführungen zu Artikel     30-32).
> 
> ...


Vielleicht noch ein erster kurzer Überblick für alle, die sich sich noch nie mit *Ethik in der Medizin* beschäftigt haben (wikipedia):




> _Die Medizinische Ethik beschäftigt sich mit den sittlichen Normsetzungen, die für das_ _Gesundheitswesen__ gelten sollen. Sie hat sich aus der ärztlichen_ _Ethik__ entwickelt, betrifft aber alle im Gesundheitswesen tätigen Personen, Institutionen und Organisationen und nicht zuletzt (???) die Patienten._
> _Als grundlegende Werte gelten_  
> 
> _das     Wohlergehen des Menschen,__das     Verbot zu schaden (__Primum     non nocere__)     und_  _das     Recht auf_ _Selbstbestimmung__     der Patienten (Prinzip der_ _Autonomie__),    _  _allgemeiner     das Prinzip der_ _Menschenwürde__._



Weltweit  auch in der EU und Deutschland - gelten für Ärzte festgelegte Werte bei der Forschung mit Patienten, die seit 1964 und zuletzt 2008 in der sogenannten *DEKLARATION VON HELSINKI* * Ethische Grundsätze für die medizinische Forschung am Menschen*durch den WELTÄRZTEBUND (WMA) für die tägliche Forschungspraxis und auch auch zur Wahrung der Menschenrechte - unserer Rechte als Patienten - niedergelegt sind.  




> So heißt es in dieser sehr umfassenden  *Erklärung  von Helsinki*  u.a.:
> 
> _...  9.      Medizinische Forschung unterliegt ethischen Standards, die die Achtung vor den__ Menschen fördern und ihre Gesundheit und Rechte schützen. Einige Forschungspopulationen sind besonders vulnerabel und benötigen besonderen Schutz.  Dazu gehören Personen, die nicht in der Lage sind, selbst ihre  Zustimmung zu erteilen oder zu verweigern oder für die Ausübung von  Zwang oder eine unzulässige_ *Beeinflussung anfällig sein können.* ..


 
Der Arbeitskreis Medizinischer Ethikkommissionen  hat darauf hingewiesen (siehe oben) , das Schutzvorschriften wie in AMG § 40 (1) 4. komplett  fehlen, z.B. für die genannten Forschungspopulationen, die besonders vulnerabel (= verletzbar) sind. *Und wie schnell können wir selbst oder in der Zukunft unsere Kinder (!!!) als Patienten in diese Situation kommen, dass wir plötzlich für Forschungszwecke missbraucht werden, verletzbar werden * Dafür brauchen wir nicht viel Phantasie.
 .
Hatten wir das nicht so ähnlich schon mal im Dritten Reich, den Terror medizinischer Forschung, in dem Menschen für medizinische Zwecke geschändet und diktatorisch *in grausamer Weise* die Interessen des Volkes über die Interessen des Einzelnen gestellt worden sind, die *individualethischen den sozialethischen Maßnahmen untergeordnet* (siehe oben)? Wurde das auch nicht u.a. mit medizinischem Fortschritt begründet?  Werden heute nicht auch weltweit "klinische Prüfungen mit Humanarzeimitteln" mit unzureichenden und undurchsichtigen Rechten der Patienten durchgeführt? Werden dabei nicht die wirtschaftlichen Interessen von Big-Pharma deutschlandweit/europaweit über die menschlichen Grundrechte gestellt, unter dem Vorwand, dass generell eine schnellere Forschung (d.h. möglichst mit keinen Auflagen) eine bessere Versorgung der Patienten gewährleistet  ???

 Ist meine Sichtweise vielleicht falsch? Ich hoffe es zutiefst ...

Im übrigen ist mir bisher keine Studie bekannt, die evidenzbasiert nachweist, dass eine Verkürzung der Zeiten bei der  Durchführung von klinischen Studien zur Prüfung mit Humanarzneimitteln - jedenfalls so wie die EU es z.Zt. plant - generell zu einer besseren Versorgung von Patienten führen wird. Das *Vorhaben der EU ist also anscheinend NICHT nach den Kriterien einer evidenzbasierten Medizin geplant*,

*Meine Meinung:  *  
*Patienten in Deutschland, Patienten in der EU  -  das Vorhaben der EU zu der geplanten Neuregelung der Verordnung für klinische Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimitteln - jedenfalls in der heutigen Fassung -    ist ein absolutes            NO GO            für alle EU-Bürger und EU-Patienten! *  

*Männer in allen Selbsthilfegruppen des BPS, unterstützen wir in Deutschland in unserem fundamentalen Eigeninteresse den Arbeitskreis Medizinischer Ethikkommissionen, eine der wenigen lebenssichernden Kontroll-Instanzen für die Patienten im klinischen Forschungsbereich in der Krankheitsindustrie: *  

*-   JA zur Beschleunigung von klinischen Versuchen in der EU* *

-  * *NEIN  zur Aufgabe unserer Menschenrechte und unserer Menschenwürde und unserer Selbstbestimmung bei klinischen Versuchen 
   auf der Basis falsch definierter wirtschafts- und sozialpolitischer Überlegungen durch die EU !*


ManfredHH

----------


## Gibni Uff

Der SPIEGEL berichtet 26. September 2012 zum ab 2016 geplanten Abbau der Patientenrechte durch die EU:




> *Umstrittene Vereinfachung*
> *Ausschuss stellt sich gegen EU-Pläne bei Arzneimittel-Tests
> Die geplante EU-Neuregelung von Arzneimittel-Tests am Menschen hat heftigen Streit* *ausgelöst. Mediziner sehen damit die Sicherheit der Patienten gefährdet. Der* *Gesundheitsausschuss des Bundestags hat sich am Mittwoch fraktionsübergreifend gegen die* *Pläne ausgesprochen.
> *
>   Der nichtöffentlichen Sitzungen am Mittwoch waren heftige Proteste deutscher Mediziner und Ethiker vorausgegangen. "Wir werden nun versuchen, auf die Europaabgeordneten einzuwirken", sagte Karl Lauterbach, gesundheitspolitischer Sprecher der SPD. *Natürlich brauche man EU-einheitliche Regelungen für die Testung neuer Arzneimittel", sagte Jens Spahn (CDU). "**Aber dadurch dürfen nicht bestehende deutsche Standards für den Patientenschutz unterminiert werden.**" Es könne auch nicht sein, dass am Ende eine Behörde auf Malta oder in Rumänien über Studien und Patientensicherheit in Deutschland entscheidet. ...*


In einem weiteren Artikel des SPIEGELS vom selben Tag ist zu lesen:


> *...* *Patientensicherheit gewahrt? "Eine Lüge"*
> 
> Einheitliche Regeln sind zu begrüßen, sagt Mühlbauer, aber der Vorschlag der EU-Kommission, wie Arzneimitteltests am Menschen in Zukunft EU-weit einheitlich geregelt werden sollen, sei eine Abkehr von allem, was in der Vergangenheit erstritten wurde. *"Es ist eine Lüge, dass die Patientensicherheit gleich gewahrt bleibt"*, sagt der Pharmakologe, der Vorstandsmitglied der Arzneimittelkommission der deutschen Ärzteschaft (ÄKdA) ist.  
> Nicht nur die ÄKdA warnt eindringlich vor den Folgen der EU-Verordnung, auch der Marburger Bund und die Arbeitsgemeinschaft aller 52 Ethikkommissionen in Deutschland protestieren: *Der Gemeinnutzen einer Studie darf nicht höher bewertet werden als die Sicherheit der Probanden*. 
> 
>   *Wohl des Einzelnen geht vor* 
> 
> Wichtigster Punkt: Ist die Studie auch ärztlich vertretbar, also das Risiko für den Einzelnen vertretbar? *Gibt es einen "Nutzen der Studie" auch für den einzelnen Studienteilnehmer?* Anders ist es *im neuen Entwurf der EU formuliert - hier steht weniger der potentielle Nutzen des Einzelnen im Mittelpunkt, stattdessen wird sozial-ethisch argumentiert:* Das Risiko des Einzelnen darf nicht unvertretbar höher eingeschätzt werden als das normale Behandlungsrisiko, das ohne Studienteilnahme bestünde. Die *Neuregelung habe gravierende Folgen*, sagt Jörg Hasford von der Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Ethikkommissionen in Deutschland. ...
> 
> ...


 Wird es für die Patienten in der EU, in Deutschland ab 2016 *ähnliche Studienbedingungen mit unabsehbaren Folgen geben wie z.B. im Pharmaparadies Indien?* (SPIEGEL berichtet u.a. darüber am 09.05.2012 in einer kurzen Fotostrecke):




> *Medizinische Studien in Indien: Mädchen sterben bei internationaler Impfkampagne.*
> 
> Die Inderin Ventkatama Kudumula aus der Region Andra Pradash trauert um ihre Tochter, die an Malaria starb. *Nur zufällig erfuhr sie*, dass Sarita zuvor gegen Gebärmutterhalskrebs geimpft wurde... ...wie alle 14-Jährigen der lokalen Mädchenschule. Die Organisation Path, finanziert durch die Bill Gates Foundation, führte eine große Impfkampagne im Land durch. Die Pharmahersteller GlaxoSmithKline und Merck spendeten die Wirkstoffe. Als bekannt wurde, dass *während des Tests sieben Mädchen gestorben* waren, stoppte die Regierung das Projekt. *Die Impfung war nicht die Todesursache, dennoch gab es Verstöße gegen geltende Regeln*.  Ein *Flyer, der eigentlich über die Impfung aufklären sollte: Sie haben das vorgeschriebene Einwilligungsformular nie gesehen, sagen die Eltern, und auch nicht unterschrieben. Das übernahmen oft die Lehrer - gleich für ganzen Klassen.*  "Wir wollen keine Guinea Pigs mehr sein": Filmemacherin Jayashree im November 2011 während eines Diskussionsabends mit Ärzten im Pub Kings Fisher (Bangalore). Die Journalistin hat schon *zahlreiche Medizin-Skandale in ihrem Land dokumentiert*.  Wahrscheinlich ist die Impfung nicht die Ursache für den Tod der Mädchen, sagt Jesani. Viel schlimmer sei aber, dass das niemand mehr mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen kann. So waren *fünf der Mädchen bereits eingeäschert, bevor Untersuchungen begonnen hatten*. . Zu einer HPV-Studie: Die Politikerin Brinda Karat brachte die Diskussion um die *HPV-Studie ins indische Parlament. Das stoppte die Tests - ein bislang einmaliger Vorgang für das Land, das sonst wenig am Schicksal der freiwilligen Testpersonen interessiert ist. 
> 
> *



(weitere Infos zum durch die EU geplanten Abbau der Patientenrechte bei der Durchführung klinischer Studien folgen, sobald vorhanden )

ManfredHH

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,  

bessere, neue Medikamente, legitime Forderungen der Patienten, benötigen klinische Studien, welche die Kriterien der Deklaration von Helsinki in der Fassung vom Oktober 2000 erfüllen. 

Ihren Vorschlag zur *VERORDNUNG DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES über klinische Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimitteln und zur Aufhebung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG* begründet die EU Kommission so: 

"Die Richtlinie 2001/20/EG hat erhebliche Verbesserungen bei der Sicherheit und ethischen Vertretbarkeit klinischer Prüfungen in der EU und bei der Zuverlässigkeit der Daten aus diesen Prüfungen bewirkt. Jedoch ist die Richtlinie über klinische Prüfungen wohl auch der am meisten kritisierte EU-Rechtsakt auf dem Gebiet der Arzneimittel. Kritik kommt von allen Interessenträgern  Patienten, Wirtschaft und wissenschaftliche Forschung.

In der EU/dem EWR werden jedes Jahr ca. 4.400 klinische Prüfungen beantragt.
Rund 60 % der klinischen Prüfungen werden unter der Verantwortung der Pharmaindustrie durchgeführt; 40 % von anderen Interessenträgern, beispielsweise Wissenschaftlern. Etwa 24 % aller in der EU beantragten klinischen Prüfungen sind multinational ausgelegt, d. h., sie sollen in mindestens zwei Mitgliedstaaten durchgeführt werden. Obwohl diese Zahl gering erscheint, umfassen diese 24 % der klinischen Prüfungen rund 67 % aller an klinischen Prüfungen teilnehmenden Probanden. Dies bedeutet, dass durchschnittlich jede klinische Prüfung mit mehr als 40 Probanden in mehr als einem Mitgliedstaat durchgeführt wird. Bei klinischen Prüfungen, die in nur einem Mitgliedstaat durchgeführt werden, handelt es sich meist um kleinere Studien mit geringer Probandenzahl.

Die Zahl der Anträge für klinische Prüfungen ging von 2007 bis 2011 um 25 % zurück.
Die Kosten für die Durchführung klinischer Prüfungen sind gestiegen. Die Sponsoren aus der Wirtschaft benötigen heute doppelt so viel Personal (+107 %) für die Bearbeitung des Verfahrens zur Genehmigung einer klinischen Prüfung wie vor der Einführung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG; bei kleineren Unternehmen schlägt die Erhöhung des Personalbedarfs noch drastischer zu Buche. Bei den nicht kommerziellen Sponsoren hat die Verschärfung der verwaltungstechnischen Anforderungen durch die Einführung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG zu einer Erhöhung der Verwaltungskosten um 98 % geführt. Außerdem sind die Versicherungsprämien für Sponsoren aus der Wirtschaft seit Einführung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG um 800 % gestiegen.

Die durchschnittlich benötigte Vorlaufzeit vor Beginn einer klinischen Prüfung hat sich um 90 % auf 152 Tage verlängert.

Der Rückgang  im Bereich klinischer Prüfungen ist nicht ausschließlich auf die Richtlinie 2001/20/EG zurückführen.  Sie hat jedoch direkte Auswirkungen auf die Kosten und die Durchführbarkeit klinischer Prüfungen gehabt, die ihrerseits dazu geführt haben, dass die Aktivität im Bereich klinischer Prüfungen in der EU nachgelassen hat. Außerdem haben sich andere Faktoren (wie Gehaltskosten und die Notwendigkeit der Durchführung internationaler Prüfungen, damit die erforderlichen Probandenzahlen erreicht werden) aufgrund der rechtlichen Anforderungen und der sich daraus ergebenden Kosten der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG stärker ausgewirkt. Insgesamt scheinen daher die derzeit geltenden Bestimmungen der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG die Durchführung klinischer Prüfungen in Europa behindert zu haben."

Der Vorschlag der EU Kommission wird zunächst von den nationalen Parlamenten und danach im EU Parlament beraten. Der Gesundheitsausschuss des Dt. Bundestages konnte dem EU Vorschlag in seiner jetzigen Form nicht folgen und machte sich auch die Stellungnahme der Bundesärztekammer  mit ihren 60 Änderungsvorschlägen zu Eigen.  http://www.bundesaerztekammer.de/dow...9_27082012.pdf 

Die Dt. Ärztekammer fordert den Erhalt aktueller Standards für die Sicherheit und Rechte von Patienten in klinischen Studien und eine notwendige Prüfung der Studien vor ihrem Beginn  durch eine Ethikkommission. Angeschlossen hat sich die Ärztekammer dem Bemühen der EU Kommission Verfahren schneller, einfacher und kostengünstiger zu machen durch Harmonisierung von Rechtsnormen, um die Attraktivität der EU als Standort für klinische Forschung zu steigern, weil sie helfen den Bürgern der EU Zugang zu innovativen Therapien zu verschaffen. 

Der BPS sieht keinen Widerspruch in einer Vereinfachung der Abläufe im Genehmigungs- und Kontrollverfahren klinischer Studien und im gleichzeitigen Erhalt des schützenden Niveaus an Qualität, Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit der Arzneimittelprüfung und der Patientensicherheit*.*  Das Ziel der EU Kommission, Einführung der neuen Verordnung im Jahr 2016 nach Beratungen in den Parlamenten und mit den notwendigen, jetzt artikulierten Veränderungen, ist erreichbar. 

Mit guten Grüßen
Günter Feick

----------


## MalteR

Liebe Betroffenen,

wenn man sich die Stellungsnahme der Bundesärztekammer durch liest, könnte man relativ beruhigt zum Alltagsgeschäft übergehen, denn:

1. Der Hinweis von Günter Feick:
Der Vorschlag der EU Kommission wird  zunächst von den nationalen Parlamenten und danach im EU Parlament  beraten. Der Gesundheitsausschuss des Dt. Bundestages konnte dem EU  Vorschlag in seiner jetzigen Form nicht folgen und machte sich auch die  Stellungnahme der Bundesärztekammer mit ihren 60 Änderungsvorschlägen zu  Eigen. http://www.bundesaerztekammer.de/dow...9_27082012.pdf

2. Es werden in aller Form und Deutlichkeit Änderungsvorschläge gemacht, die entsprechenden Normen für die Sicherheit, die Rechte und das Wohlergehen des Probanden sowie die belange der Ethikkommission auf den Stand der international anerkannten ethischen Kernüberzeugungen im Bereich der Forschung am Menschen (vgl. Deklaration von Helsinki, Rev. 2008, Ziffer 21; im gleichen Sinne auch Art. 28 Abs. 1 lit. a). Mit Hinweis auf die Forderung nach Vertretbarkeit angesichts von Nutzen und Risiken.

Beides beruhigt mich jedoch in keinster Art und Weise, denn

Was wird denn beim Abstimmungsprozeß passieren? Es ist doch äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass die 31 (und nicht 60) Änderungswünsche seitens Deutschlands unbesehen durchgewunken werden. Wer wird seine Interessen durchsetzen: 
die Forschung?
die ärztliche Moral? 
die Patienten?
oder die pekuniär getriebenen Pharmagiganten?

Somit kommen wir zu den von Manfred zu Beginn dieses Threads gestellten Kernfragen:

Wie positioniert sich der BPS? 
Wird der BPS öffentlich Stellung beziehen? 
Wird der BPS den Verordnungsentwurf in seinem weiteren Entstehungsprozeß verfolgen und die Stimme öffentlich erheben, wenn die 31 Änderungsvorschläge zum Wohle der Patienten nur teilweise übernommen werden?

Darauf hätte ich gern Antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

MalteR

----------


## Gibni Uff

Liebe betroffene Männer,

ich begrüße es sehr, dass Günter Feick nach langer Zeit wieder einen Beitrag im Forum geschrieben hat.  Zu Günters Beitrag gibt es Einiges zu sagen, ich werde aber aus Zeitgründen voraussichtlich erst am Wochenende dazu kommen. 
Ich bin nach den Dokumenten der EU gefragt worden, hier findet sie jeder, der das eine oder andere nachlesen möchte:

_04. April 2001:    RICHTLINIE 2001/20/EG DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES zur Angleichung der Rechts- und Verwaltungsvorschriften der Mitgliedstaaten über die Anwendung der guten klinischen Praxis bei der Durchführung von klinischen Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimitteln
_
_17. Juli 2012:    Vorschlag für eine VERORDNUNG DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES über klinische Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimitteln und zur Aufhebung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG_

Es gibt inzwischen einige neue Berichte und Meinungen in den Medien, über die ich auch am nächsten Wochenende berichten werde.

Sehr erfreulich ist jedoch die Stellungnahme der BAG, die  -  anders als der BPS  -  die übernommene Verantwortung für die Selbsthilfebewegung in Deutschland auch in dieser Situation ausübt und mit konstruktiver Kritik und mit erheblichen Bedenken am EU-Plan den Schutz der Patientenrechte öffentlich artikuliert und zur Diskussion stellt, hier zu finden (Danke BAG!):  

_27. August 2012:    Stellungnahme der Bundesarbeitsgemeinschaft SELBSTHILFE von Menschen mit Behinderung und chronischer Erkrankung und ihren Angehörigen e.V. (BAG SELBSTHILFE)_*  zum  Vorschlag des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates über klinische Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimittel

*Hier einen Auszug aus der Stellungnahme der BAG:



> ... Als Dachverband von 121 Bundesverbänden der Selbsthilfe chronisch kranker und behinderter Menschen sowie 14 Landesarbeitsgemeinschaften begrüßt die BAG SELBSTHILFE das Ziel der Verordnung, die Zahl der Anträge für klinische Prüfungen zu steigern, indem unnötiger Verwaltungsaufwand verringert wird .





> Dies darf  *nicht dazu führen, dass die zum Schutz der an einer Studie beteiligten Patienten verankerten Anforderungen abgesenkt werden.* Dieses ist umso wichtiger, als sich Patientenorganisationen zum Teil an der Gewinnung von Studienteilnehmern beteiligen bzw. teilweise selbst als Sponsor Studien durchführen; vor diesem Hintergrund ist es *von erheblicher Bedeutung, dass durch die Ausgestaltung der Richtlinien und Gesetze sichergestellt ist, dass Risiken von Patientinnen und Patienten möglichst im Vorhinein ausgeschlossen werden können*.  
> 
> Hier sieht die BAG SELBSTHILFE noch *Nachbesserungsbedarf*:
> *
> 1.  Verkürzung     der Prüfungszeit/ Einreichung des Antrags (Art. 5 f der     Verordnung)*
> ... Bedenken, dass die *Verkürzung der Prüfungszeiten für Patientinnen und Patienten erhebliche Risiken mit sich bringen kann*.  
>   dass *für die Patientinnen und Patienten unnötige, nicht zielführende oder risikoreiche Studien vermieden werden*. Insoweit wird die vorgesehene Verkürzung der Prüfungszeit von der BAG SELBSTHILFE kritisch gesehen.
> Die BAG SELBSTHILFE ist daher der Auffassung, dass *zum Schutz der Probanden an den derzeit geltenden Fristen festzuhalten ist*. Dies gilt insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund, dass nach deutschem Recht auch noch die Bewertung der Ethikkommission und u.U. pädiatrisches oder sonstiges Fachwissen nach Art. 10 der Verordnung eingeholt werden muss. Dieses dürfte in den von der EU- Verordnung geltenden Fristen nicht oder nur schwer machbar sein.
> 
> ...



Mit nachdenklichen Grüßen
ManfredHH

----------


## RuStra

> Ihren Vorschlag zur *VERORDNUNG DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES über klinische Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimitteln und zur Aufhebung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG* begründet die EU Kommission so:


Über eben diesen Vorschlag diskutieren wir hier, da sollte doch der Link auf dieses Dokument nicht fehlen.

----------


## RuStra

> Über eben diesen Vorschlag diskutieren wir hier, da sollte doch der Link auf dieses Dokument nicht fehlen.


Und auch der Link auf den heutigen Themen-Abend auf ARTE sollte in diesem Diskussionsfaden nicht fehlen.

----------


## icharmer

Schade, dass das wieder auf Kosten der Patienten geht, eigentlich sollten Patienten mehr geschützt werden. Verstehen kann man es nicht, ich hoffe nur, dass das Ganze nochmal überdacht wird. Ich denke, es lassen sich auch andere Wege finden.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich denke, es lassen sich auch andere Wege finden.


Wie wär's, wenn Du einen dieser "anderen Wege" vorschlagen würdest?
Dann gäbe es endlich mal einen Beitrag von Dir mit erkennbarem Inhalt.

Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hvielemi,

Du bist einfach umwerfend mit Deiner direkten Art, die Dir dazu nicht einmal krumm genommen wird. Allein dafür hätte ich Grund, Dich zu beneiden. 

*"Es gibt Menschen, die Fische fangen, und solche, die nur das Wasser trüben"
*(Aus China)

----------


## RalfDm

> _Was sagt der BPS-Vorstand / was sagen die SHGs zum_ *Plan der EU zu einer Neuregelung der Bestimmungen für Arzneimittelstudien am Menschen*___?_


Über die Verordnung des Europäischen Parlaments und des Europäischen Rates über klinische Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimitteln und zur Aufhebung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG haben sich die im Haus der Krebsselbsthilfe (HdKSH) in Bonn vertretenen Selbsthilfeorganisationen, zu denen auch der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. (BPS) gehört, bereits in der Vergangenheit mehrfach geäußert, siehe *hier*.

----------


## Gibni Uff

Hallo Ralf,  

danke für Deinen Beitrag. Aber damit wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden und die Leser hier nicht in die Wüste geschickt werden: wir diskutieren hier nicht über AMNOG, Patientenrechtegesetz oder das GKV-Versorgungstrukturgesetz. Hier geht es um einen Vorschlag der EU zu einer Neuregelung Klinischer Studien mit Menschen ab 2016. Betroffen sind dann rund 82 Millionen Bundesbürger und über 700 Millionen EU-Bürger als Patienten.  

Hier noch einmal die Dokumente der EU, über die derzeit heftig diskutiert wird:



> *04. April 2001: RICHTLINIE 2001/20/EG DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES zur Angleichung der Rechts- und Verwaltungsvorschriften der Mitgliedstaaten über die Anwendung der guten klinischen Praxis bei der Durchführung von klinischen Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimitteln
> *
> *17. Juli 2012: Vorschlag für eine VERORDNUNG DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES über klinische Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimitteln und zur Aufhebung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG*


In die Wüste aber schickst Du mich und alle Forums-Nutzer mit Deinem heutigen Beitrag (#16) zu diesem Thema:



> Über die Verordnung des Europäischen Parlaments und des Europäischen Rates über klinische Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimitteln und zur Aufhebung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG haben sich die im Haus der Krebsselbsthilfe (HdKSH) in Bonn vertretenen Selbsthilfeorganisationen, zu denen auch der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. (BPS) gehört, bereits in der Vergangenheit mehrfach geäußert, siehe hier. 



Klicken wir auf den von Dir angegebenen Link, dann finden wir folgende Aussagen auf einer heute, am 14. Oktober 2012, neu angelegten offiziellen BPS-Seite: 



> *Stellungnahmen der im HdKSH vertretenen SH-Organisationen zur Verordnung des Europäischen Parlaments*
> 
> Derzeit wird über die Verordnung des Europäischen Parlaments und des Europäischen Rates über klinische Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimitteln und zur Aufhebung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG diskutiert.  
> Hierzu haben sich die im Haus der Krebsselbsthilfe (HdKSH) in Bonn  vertretenen Selbsthilfeorganisationen, zu denen auch der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. (BPS) gehört, bereits in der Vergangenheit mehrfach geäußert. nachstehend die Links zu diesen Stellungnahmen:  
> 
> Stellungnahme     zum Referentenentwurf des Bundesministeriums der Justiz und des     Bundesministeriums für Gesundheit eines Gesetzes zur Verbesserung     der Rechte von Patientinnen und Patienten (Patientenrechtegesetz)     (Februar     2012):
> http://www.hksh-bonn.de/fileadmin/hk..._zum_PatRG.pdf 
> Stellungnahme     der Verbände im Haus der Krebs-Selbsthilfe zum Gesetzentwurf der     Bundesregierung über die Versorgungsstrukturen in der gesetzlichen     Krankenversicherung  Versorgungsstrukturgesetz (GKV-VStG) (Stand     05.09.2011) Oktober     2011):
> http://www.hksh-bonn.de/fileadmin/hk...H_zum_VStG.pdf Stellungnahme     der Verbände im Haus der Krebs-Selbsthilfe zum Referentenentwurf     eines Gesetzes zur Neuordnung des Arzneimittelmarktes in der     gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung  AMNOG (September     2010)
> ...



 *In keinem dieser auf einer offiziellen BPS-Internetseite angegebenen Dokumente ist eine Stellungnahme zum EU-Dokument Vorschlag und Aufhebung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG vom 17. Juli 2012 zu finden, wie Du behauptest.* Ich habe auch nach den Begriffen 2001/20/EG und nach Europäisches Parlament *gesucht und  Null und Nix  gefunden.* Deine Behauptung,  in den aufgelisteten Dokumenten sind Stellungnahmen zu  Aufhebung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG zu finden, kann ich nicht bestätigen.  

Auch Deine zweite Aussage, 



> Hierzu haben sich die im Haus der Krebsselbsthilfe (HdKSH) in Bonn  vertretenen Selbsthilfeorganisationen, zu denen auch der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. (BPS) gehört, bereits in der Vergangenheit mehrfach geäußert



kann ich nicht bestätigen. *Auf den Seiten der Deutschen Krebshilfe* (http://www.krebshilfe.de/)  *und der Hauses der Krebsselbsthilfe* (http://www.hksh-bonn.de/) *sind ebenfalls  Null und Nix Dokumente zu lesen*. *Es sind damit auch keine offiziellen in der Vergangenheit vom Haus der Krebshilfe mehrfach geäußerten Stellungnahmen zu finden.* Meiner Meinung nach ist das ebenfalls schlichtweg falsch und irreführend.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich getäuscht, dann werde ich meine Meinung selbstverständlich sofort korrigieren, kann ja auch sein, dass Du andere Links angeben wolltest .... Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere  Forums-Nutzer mithelfen und nach Stellungsnahmen zur EU-Neuregelung vom 17. Juli 2012 gemäß Ralfs Wegweiser  suchen 

Sollten wir alle nicht fündig werden, dann bitte ich Dich, Ralf, dass Du die von Dir platzierten Infos schnellstens korrigierst und dies allen Forums-Nutzern transparent bekannt gibst.

In der Hoffnung, dass mir ein Fehler bei meinen Recherchen unterlaufen ist und ich mit meiner Meinung falsch liege. Und in der Hoffnung, dass - falls meine Recherchen und die anderer Forums-Nutzer korrekt sind  die o.g. BPS-Internetseite  gelöscht wird, *damit nicht der trügerische Anschein bei den fast 250 SHGs im BPS mit ca. 5.000  10.000 Betroffenen absichtlich erzeugt wird*, heute werde vom BPS schon viel für die Interessen betroffener Männer getan wird    -    in diesem Fall der mit ihren Konsequenzen und Risiken wahrlich nicht zu unterschätzenden EU-Neuregelung klinischer Studien mit Menschen ab 2016 ...  

ManfredHH

----------


## meni.li.

Wer wie wo was welche instanz über was wohl entscheidet hätt ich was zu sagen,
würd ich statt einem fürstlichen Dinner SCHMERZEN verteilen damit mann entscheidungen trifft an so wichtigen tagen


Wär ich ein auto ach wär das schön müßt ich doch nicht alles lesen
denn ich kanns eh nicht verstehen,
die op hieß dann lediglich reparatur
 und statt aussicht auf heilung gäbs eine garantie doch davon träum ich als operierter hier nur.
Und von wegen..mit inkontinens oder errektiler Difunktion nach OP....damit müßte Mann leben
bei öl und leistungsverlust würd ich der Werkstatt keinen pfennig geben
Naja vieeleicht auch nicht der optimale vergleich,
hält doch ein auto heut grad mal 10 jahre... wobei wie hoch ist unsere lebenserwartung ?????????????

Jetzt komm ich langsam wieder zum dem Ernst im leben
 reimt sich halt nicht alles, eben.

upp, jetzt ist aber schluss ich muß daß hier sofort beenden und nehm meinen guten freund an die hand,
denn pinkeln ..das geht noch ... Gott Sei Dank

Bitte löscht nicht meine sarkastischen Gedanken weil zu der Sache fehlt mir leider der IQ 
doch baten mich die erlösten freunde in gedanken " Kitzel bitte mit der Feder diese tote kuh"!

(Montag 15.10.2012 9 uhr und die Woche nimmt kein Ende)

klausi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Klaus,

hier in der Pfalz würde man sagen: "Dir brennt wohl der Kittel". Der von Manfred eingeläutete Thread verdient eigentlich mehr Respekt. Weil wir aber ohnehin den meisten Respekt vor der Krankheit haben, die uns täglich auch im Kopf, also eben gedanklich zu schaffen macht, sollte man ab und zu Fünfe - 5 - gerade sein und auch mal Spaß einfließen lassen.

Daher ist der "kleine Unterschied" auch so wichtig. Bitte *hier* lesen.

*"Gegenüber der Fähigkeit, die Arbeit eines einzigen Tages sinnvoll zu ordnen, ist alles andere im Leben ein Kinderspiel."
*(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------


## RalfDm

> wir diskutieren hier nicht über AMNOG, Patientenrechtegesetz oder das GKV-Versorgungstrukturgesetz


Hallo Manfred,

recht hast du. Ich hatte da etwas missverstanden.

Ralf

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Manfred,
danke für deine Initiative hier im Forum und auch für deine Hartnäckigkeit. Durch Ralfs irrtümlichen Hinweis hatte ich mich tatsächlich auch in die Irre führen lassen und ein beabsichtigtes kurzes statement hatte ich zurückgestellt. Inhaltlich möchte ich nichts ergänzen zum europäischen Gesetzesvorhaben. Da hast du m.E. das Richtige dazu gesagt.
Was mich aufgeregt hat, ist das statemant des BPS-Vorsitzenden in diesem thread. Man kann nur sagen: lascher geht's nicht. Keine eignen, griffigen Forderungen als Entgegnung gegen das Vorhaben, kein Feuer, keine Leidenschaft, keine Empörung. Stattdessen kühle, indifferent anmutende Beamteneinlassung. Man hängt sich einfach an den Ärtzeverband hinten dran. Das ist eindeutig zu wenig! Ich werde manchmal den Eindruck nicht los - Ehrenamt in allen Ehren - der Vorstand ist eine Schafwagengesellschaft. Entschuldigt die bösen Worte, aber das mußte ich mal loswerden.

----------


## Felix*

> Ich werde manchmal den Eindruck nicht los - Ehrenamt in allen Ehren - der Vorstand ist eine Schafwagengesellschaft.




Dieses Forum ist mitunter äußerst amüsant!

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Felix*,

*das* war Dein Einstieg in dieses Forum und so weit - siehe oben - ist es mit Dir gekommen!!

P.S.: Jemand hat mal frustriert gemeint: "Wenn jemand einen Fehler entdeckt, darf er ihn behalten". Nimm Du Felix* den Schafwagen; ich gehe lieber in den Schlafwagen. 

*"Nur am Widerspruch zwischen dem, was etwas zu sein beansprucht, und dem, was es wirklich ist, läßt sich das Wesen einer Sache erkennen"
*(Theodor W. Adorno]

----------


## W.Rellok

Heute ist ein guter Tag!

Winfried

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Harald,

du hast mich falsch verstanden. Weder griff ich jemand an noch ist es als Spass gemeint was ich in Gedichtform schrieb.

Der Anlass ist bei mir ein trauriger und meine Art mir meinen Frust über dieses globale System von der Seele zu reißen.

Ein Mensch, den ich sehr gut leiden konnte, ist an PK gestorben. Als ich  vor ein paar Tagen seine Frau anrief und fragte wie es ihm und ihr geht,  sagte sie: Der .... ist nicht mehr da und ich bin jetzt allein.

Klar kann man den Verlauf im vorgeschrittenen Stadium nicht aufhalten, aber abbremsen oder hinauszögern schon. 

In seiner Situation war es so:

Zometa wurde erst gegeben nachdem 3 Halswirbel eingebrochen sind obwohl  vorher schon in bildgebenden Verfahren veränderungen im Knochen sichtbar  waren, er hormonrefraktär war und der PSA über 50 zeigte.

Chemo und Abirateron bekam er weiter obwohl es nicht wirkte aber neuere  Medis. wie MDV 3100, die nebenwirkungsärmer und verträglicher in seiner  eh schon angeschlagenen Situatiation gewesen wären, leider nicht.

Schmerz und Wut machen sich in meiner Seele breit wenn ich sehe wie starr  dieser riesige bürokratische Apparat uns eine Theorie vorgaukelt, die  es in der Praxis nicht gibt und auch nicht "freiwillig" geben  wird.

Morgen fahr ich zu einem Patiententag wo sein behandelnder Arzt über das Thema :

Der Weg zum mündigen selbstbestimmten Patienten im Laufe der Zeit.

Ein Schlag ins Gesicht 

Ich hoffe du kannst mich jetzt besser verstehen, hast Du doch auch im  Laufe der Jahre auch manche Menschen, die Dir nahe stehen, verloren.

 Sollte sich mein vorheriger Betrag nicht mehr löschen lassen möcht ich  mich bei Dir entschuldigen. Trotz Kastrationsnevau scheinen sich bei mir  doch immer wieder in gewissen Momenten Testosteronspitzen abzuzeichnen.

gruß klausi

----------


## Giorgios

Hallo Harald,

wenn einer wie Felix* nach ca 60 erstzunehmenden Beiträgen in diesem Forum einmal etwas mit Humor aufspießt: muss man gleich sauertöpfisch urteilen "So weit ist es mit Dir gekommen!! ?
Bei all den Fragen, Unsicherheiten und Ängsten die notgedrungen in diesem Forum auftauchen, bin ich über alles froh, was mich auch mal grinsen lässt.

Bleib mal locker...

Giorgios

----------


## Gibni Uff

Hallo Ralf, danke Dir für Deine promte Rückmeldung!  -


Hallo Felix*, Harald, klausi und Giorgios,

Freude, Lachen, Humor - das sind na klar bekannterweise Bausteine der Gesundheit  - Energiespender des Lebens, auch und ganz besonders in unserer nicht immer ganz so einfachen Lebenslage. Und die größte Energie ensteht für jeden von uns, wenn man gemeinsam lacht ... und dabei sich selbst auch nicht ganz so ernst nimmt (eine Kunst für sich).   Und dieses Lebenselixier sollten wir uns gemeinsam mit allen allen allen allen allen Mitteln erhalten!  Stimmt doch, oder? 

Aber vielleicht brauchen wir ab 2016 nach Inkrafttreten der neuen EU-Richtlinien zu "Menschenversuchen mit Arzneimitteln" an uns, an unseren Kindern, an unseren Enkeln und nach "Null und Nix" Interventionen "unserer" BPS-Organisation in dieser EU-Angelegenheit eine besondere Art von Humor   

-   den Galgenhumor.

***************************

Ich wurde noch einmal auf den Themenabend bei ARTE TV  angesprochen. 
Hier weitere Infos und Direktzugriffe auf ARTE-Videos über unsere reale Lebenswelt, die nun auch den letzten Mann beim BPS aufwecken sollten:



09. Oktober 2012    
*ARTE TV - Themenabend: Versuche am Menschen*

*Wenn Medikamententests zur Bedrohung werden*
Der Konkurrenzkampf auf dem Pharmamarkt ist knallhart. Jedes Institut versucht, dem anderen mit einem neuen Medikament zuvorzukommen, denn es geht stets um viel Geld. Der ARTE-Themenabend fragt nach, inwieweit sich der Wettbewerbsdruck auf die Qualität der Medikamententests auswirkt, und vor allem, wie es um das Schicksal der an den Untersuchungen beteiligten Probanden bestellt ist.

Noch Anfang der 90er Jahre ließ die Pharmaindustrie im Westen ihre Arzneimitteltests an Menschen vor allem von Ärzten an Universitäten und Lehrkrankenhäusern durchführen. Sicherheitsstandards wurden akribisch eingehalten und das gesundheitliche Risiko für die teilnehmenden Probanden war sehr gering. 

Inzwischen setzen Pharmaunternehmen auf die kommerzielle Auftragsforschung. Das ist billiger. Die Medikamentenstudien sind ausgelagert worden, private Institute haben die Tests übernommen. Und unter denen ist offenbar einigen jedes Mittel recht, um im Geschäft zu bleiben. Da geht es seither häufig um Temposteigerung, maximale Kosteneffizienz und um billige Probanden, die schnell greifbar sein müssen. Bei den Versuchsreihen ethische Maßstäbe einzuhalten, empfinden manche der Institute als hinderlich im Kampf um die "nächste profitable Pille". *

Der Themenabend taucht in die vielschichtige Welt des umstrittenen Arzneimittel-Business ein, deckt Zusammenhänge, Widersprüche und Skandale auf, stellt Gewinner und Verlierer, aber auch Täter und Opfer vor. Dass das Geschäft mit den Medikamententests bereits zu Zeiten des Eisernen Vorhangs auch durch die Mauer hindurch funktioniert hat, war bis heute ein wohl gehütetes Geheimnis.     (weiter...)
*

*Video:   * *Die Pillen-Tester*

Bevor ein neues Medikament zugelassen wird, muss es intensiv getestet werden - zunächst an Tieren, dann in verschiedenen Stufen am Menschen. Die Reportage begleitet einige Probanden bei Arzneimitteltests. Was die ganz unterschiedlichen Testpersonen verbindet, ist das gleiche Motiv: Sie wollen schnelles Geld verdienen. 

*Video:   * *Versuchskaninchen Mensch*

*Dokumente aus dem Bundesarchiv belegen skandalöse Vorgänge*
Im Folgenden ein Auszug der Dokumente, die kürzlich im Bundesarchiv gefunden wurden. Darin ist die Anbahnung eines Medikamenten-Deals zwischen der Firma Hoechst und den Ostberliner Behörden dokumentiert. Auch ist die Rede von Studienabbrüchen wegen gehäuft aufgetretenen Todesfällen. Besonders interessant: Die Verteilung der Devisen wird dokumentiert. Die Krankenhäuser bekommen einen Bruchteil der erwirtschafteten Gelder. Die Patienten gehen leer aus. 

Hier das   *Video zu Pharmalabor Ost*

Und hier zu *Versuchen am Menschen*:  *4 Videos, in denen Betroffene die erlebte Situation aus ihrer Sicht schildern* 


Die     Geschichte eines Test-Opfers  -  Karin Forner, Tochter einer     PatientinAnsichten     eines DDR-Arztes  -  Prof. Johannes Schweizer, heute Kardiologe am     Klinikum ChemnitzHintergründe     der Medikamenten-Tests in der DDR  -  Prof. Christoph Friedrich,     Universität MarburgDie     Motivation der Auftraggeber aus dem Westen  -  Prof. Hans-Georg     Wolters, Ex-Manager bei der Hoechst AG 

*Außerdem sind* *hier viele Fragen von ARTE-Zuschauern** zu finden, die sich - wie wir - ihre mehr als berechtigten Gedanken über klinischen Studien mit/am Menschen machen ...*

 In der Hoffnung auf eine nicht vergebliche aktive Wiederbelebung des BPS und seiner berechtigten existenziellen Interessen in der Gesundheitsindustrie  (Galgenhumor!?)

ManfredHH

----------


## Harald_1933

> Sollte sich mein vorheriger Betrag nicht mehr löschen lassen möcht ich  mich bei Dir entschuldigen. Trotz Kastrationsnevau scheinen sich bei mir  doch immer wieder in gewissen Momenten Testosteronspitzen abzuzeichnen.


Hallo Klaus,

natürlich war ich über Deine zuvor lesbare  Aufforderung überrascht, hätte es aber mit der vor einigen Wochen schon beschriebenen mittlerweile noch dicker gewordenen sprichwörtlichen Elefantenhaut locker weggesteckt. Deine ausführlich erläuterten Empfindungen kann ich nachvollziehen.  Ich bin nicht nachtragend. Es hat sich nichts geändert. Alles Gute für Dich.




> bin ich über alles froh, was mich auch mal grinsen lässt.
> 
> Bleib mal locker...


Hallo Giorgios,

dann hatte ich Dir doch weiter oben schon bewiesen, dass ich Humor als in Hamburg geborener Forumsbenutzer überaus schätze und in der Plauderecke hierzu schon etliche Kostproben eingestellt habe.

*"Wer den Hafen der Ehe ansteuert, sollte erst eine Hafenrundfahrt buchen"
*(unbekannt)

----------


## HorstK

> Morgen fahr ich zu einem Patiententag...


Hallo Klausi,

wo und wann findet denn der Patiententag statt ?

Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## meni.li.

Lieber Harald,
Du schreibst:

Deine ausführlich erläuterten Empfindungen kann ich nachvollziehen.

Und Das ist Alles ?

Das Wichtigste,   Zur Sache selbst schreibst Du garnichts.
Nun leg doch mal deine Elefantenhaut ab und wenn die Krankheit:

 " die uns täglich auch im Kopf, also eben gedanklich zu schaffen macht" Dich doch auch so beschäftigt.

                                                          Ist dieser IST Zusand für Schwerbetroffene OK ?
                                                          ----------------------------------------------------------
Was macht Dir zu schaffen ??


lg  klausi

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Horst,
in der Euromed Clinic in Nürnberg Fürth ist heute ab 18 Uhr eine Feier mit Vorträgen  zum 15 jährigen Bestehen der Nürnberger SHG. 
Wenn Du Interesse hast meld ich Dich noch mit an.


gruß klausi

----------


## Harald_1933

> Deine ausführlich erläuterten Empfindungen kann ich nachvollziehen.
> 
> Und Das ist Alles ?
> 
> Das Wichtigste,   Zur Sache selbst schreibst Du garnichts.
> Nun leg doch mal deine Elefantenhaut ab und wenn die Krankheit:
> 
>  " die uns täglich auch im Kopf, also eben gedanklich zu schaffen macht" Dich doch auch so beschäftigt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Klaus,

büschen viel, was Du so in einen Topf schmeißt. Ich habe viel Verständnis für die am schwersten Betroffenen. Nur leider kann ich diesen bedauernswerten Menschen nur mit Worten der Hoffnung helfen. Zu mehr bin ich leider mangels bis dato nur beschränkt bestehender Therapiemöglichkeiten nicht fähig. Der Zustand dieser Schwerbetroffenen - Istzustand, wie Du ausführst - wird sich auch auf absehbare Zeit kaum spürbar verbessern lassen, und in Ordnung ist das natürlich ohnehin nicht.

Die Elefantenhaut ist durchaus noch empfänglich für Signale, die um Hilfe bitten. Soweit das mit meinem laienhaften, meist durch das Forum erworbenen Wissen, realisierbar ist, widme ich mich nach wie vor solchen um Rat bittenden Beiträgen. Mir selbst macht aktuell wohl weniger das PCa zu schaffen; dagegen mehr die altersgemäß auftretenden Abnutzungserscheinungen. Dagegen hilft nur unermüdlich durch viel Bewegung anzukämpfen. In wenigen Minuten starte ich den Aufbruch ohne PKW, also per Bus, S-Bahn und Straßenbahn sowie den Rest per Pedes ins fast tägliche Training im Fitness-Centrum. Wohlauf denn.

*"Meistens wissen die Leute nicht, was sie wollen, bis man es ihnen zeigt"
*(Steve Jobs)

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,

der Beschluss des Bundesrates zum Vorschlag für eine *Verordnung des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates über klinische Prüfungen mit Humanarzneimitteln und zur Aufhebung der Richtlinie 2001/20/EG* ist nun auch öffentlich - 
http://www.bundesrat.de/cln_320/Shar...-12%28B%29.pdf

Vom Sekretariat der Kommission für Umwelt, Öffentliche Gesundheit und Nahrungsmittelsicherheit  im EU Parlament haben wir heute die ungefähren parlamentarischen Zeitabläufe für die Behandlung des Kommissionsvorschlags genannt bekommen, sowie den Namen der berichterstattenden Abgeordneten. 
Die Stellungnahmen der BAG-Selbsthilfe, welche der BPS mitträgt, und deren Mitglied der BPS ist, als auch die Kommentierungen der Ärztekammer, des Bundestages und des Bundesrates können gute Grundlagen für eigene Stellungnahmen des BPS sein, die sich auf die wichtigsten Punkte beziehen würden. Eine gemeinsame Stellungnahme der Europäischen Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe EUomo soll versucht werden. 

Günter Feick
P.S.: Spätere Mitteilungen des BPS zum Thema werden in der homepage veröffentlicht.

----------


## Gibni Uff

hier ein weiterer Beitrag des WDR zur Lockerung unserer Patientenrechte durch die EU 

*WDR  -  Bericht aus Brüssel*
Mittwoch, 10. Oktober 2012  

weiter siehe  *Video:
*
*Indien: Pharma-Sklaven europäischer Firmen* 

 *Sie sind Versuchskaninchen für westliche Pharmakonzerne*: Indische Patienten, die  ohne es zu wissen  an zweifelhaften Medizinversuchen teilnehmen. Sie schlucken Tabletten, über deren Nebenwirkungen klärt sie kein Arzt auf. Für manche endet die Behandlung tödlich. Denn Arzneimittel, die in Europa zugelassen werden, müssen zwar EU-Standards erfüllen, selbst wenn sie in Indien getestet werden. Doch die indischen Ethik-Kommissionen, die das kontrollieren sollen, handeln im Sinne der Pharmakonzerne, *bezahlen tut am Ende der Patient*.  

----------


## Gibni Uff

und noch ein Beitrag des WDR zur Lockerung unserer Patientenrechte durch die EU mit häßlichen Aussichten   

*WDR - Bericht aus Brüssel*
Mittwoch, 10. Oktober 2012

*Mit ihrem Vorschlag für eine Neuordnung von Arzneimittelstudien sorgt die EU-Kommission in Deutschland für Fassungslosigkeit.* Der Vorschlag soll das Prozedere für die Zulassung von Arzneimittelstudien in den 27 Mitgliedstaaten neu regeln. EU-Gesundheitskommissar John Dalli: _Rund 25 Prozent der klinischen Studien werden nicht mehr in Europa durchgeführt, vor allem, weil die bürokratischen Hürden zu hoch sind. Jetzt wollen wir Europa wieder interessanter für Pharma-Unternehmen machen,_ erklärt der Politiker dem Bericht aus Brüssel im Interview. Tatsächlich führen viele Pharmafirmen ihre Studien inzwischen in Entwicklungsländern wie Indien durch. 
Jetzt sollen die Firmen also wieder in Europa testen. *Der Vorschlag der EU-Kommission liest sich in großen Teilen wie ein Wunschzettel der Pharmalobby**.**So will Brüssel den Vorrang des individuellen Nutzens für den Probanden abschaffen - bislang eines der wichtigsten Prinzipien bei der Forschung am Menschen. Stattdessen soll künftig der Nutzen für das Allgemeinwohl im Vordergrund stehen. Das werde gravierende Folgen für den Patientenschutz haben, warnt die deutsche Bundesärztekammer in Berlin. So würde etwa der Schutz von Kindern oder nicht-einwilligungsfähigen Patienten deutlich abgesenkt.*

*Ethik-Kommissionen sollen abgeschafft werden*

*Darüber hinaus wollen die Technokraten in Brüssel die Ethik-Kommissionen abschaffen.*Diese Kontrollgremien - in der jetzigen Regelung noch zwingend vorgeschrieben  agieren als eine Art Anwalt der Probanden: Sie prüfen im Vorfeld, ob eine Arzneimittelstudie ethisch vertretbar ist und ob sie die Testpersonen ausreichend schützt. Der Vorschlag geht noch weiter: Künftig kann die Pharmaindustrie frei wählen, in welchem EU-Mitgliedstaat sie den Antrag auf Zulassung einer Studie stellt - zum Beispiel in einem Land ohne Ethik-Kommission. Gibt dieses Land grünes Licht, haben die anderen Mitgliedstaaten nur noch sehr geringe Möglichkeiten, die Durchführung der Studie bei sich aufzuhalten.
*Ein Skandal*, sagt Kurt Racké: Der Bonner Arzt und Forscher ist stellvertretender Vorsitzender des Arbeitskreises der medizinischen Ethik-Kommissionen in Deutschland._"_* Mir macht das Angst, denn das geplante Verfahren ist unverantwortlich und zum Teil auch grob fahrlässig kritisiert der Arzt.* *E**r selbst sieht, wie Unternehmen schon heute versuchen zu tricksen: Rund neunzig Prozent der Zulassungsanträge wiesen Mängel auf. Dabei gehe es oft um mangelnde Information über die tatsächlich mit einer Studie verbundenen Risiken,** so Racké.
*
*Vorschlag "wie aus der Steinzeit"*

Für die EU-Abgeordnete Dagmar Roth-Berendt (SPD) ist der Vorschlag schlichtweg _unerträglich und inakzeptabel._ Dann manche Mitgliedsländer künftig ohne Ethik-Ausschüsse arbeiteten_, ist etwas, was aus der Steinzeit ist, aber nicht unserer heutigen Zeit angemessen._ Sie wolle im Europäischen Parlament für eine Änderung streiten, so die Abgeordnete. *EU-Kommissar John Dalli dagegen versteht die ganze Aufregung nicht: Wir garantieren Probanden auch weiterhin die hohen ethischen Standards, die sie in Europa gewohnt sind.-* *Ein Versprechen, das mit Vorsicht zu genießen sein dürfte. ...*

Siehe weiter *Video:**

**Arzneimitteltests: Bald indische Verhältnisse in der EU?*

----------


## RuStra

> *EU-Kommissar John Dalli dagegen versteht die ganze Aufregung nicht:*


... und nun isser zurückgetreten

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Manfred,

mir ist es vergönnt gewesen, in meinem Leben trotz beruflicher Inanspruchnahme, auch Indien über die meist restlos verstopften Straßen abzufahren und mir auch einen Eindruck vom Alltag der dort lebenden oder zum Teil mehr hausenden Menschen zu verschaffen. Die dank Deiner Hinweise einzusehenden Video-Aufnahmen erzeugen Empörung und Verachtung für die menschlichen Kreaturen, die solche Inanspruchnahme hilfloser, weil schlecht informierter Probanden fördern.

Bevor Günter erstmals in diesem Thread aktiv wurde - wegen des DGU-Kongresses bat ich weiter oben in diesem Thread um Verständnis für die noch nicht statt gefundene Stellungnahme des BPS - meinte er aber sehr höflich in einem durchaus freundlichen Telefongespräch, dass das Forum eigentlich nicht die Plattform sei, um zu solchen auch länderübergreifenden Themen seitens des BPS Stellung nehmen zu müssen oder zu sollen.

Aber im Forum gibt es doch die Rubrik:* Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit
*
Und da heißt es doch: *Hier können Sie Andere über Ihre Gruppenaktivitäten informieren und Informationen über die Verbandsarbeit des BPS erhalten.

*Dazu passt dann doch eigentlich nicht diese letzte Aussage:




> P.S.: Spätere Mitteilungen des BPS zum Thema werden in der homepage veröffentlicht.


Nur hier im Forum kann doch diskutiert werden. Wenn der BPS das Forum als Plattform zur Meinungsbildung entfremden oder besser noch ignorieren möchte, um uns hernach vollendete Fakten auf der homepage des BPS zu präsentieren, könnten wir hier doch die Schubladen des Forums verschlossen, sprich Meinungen für uns behalten. Das wäre dann in der Tat auch für den BPS eine doch blamable Situation. Es mag ja sein, dass der BPS, weil selbst nicht betroffen, die von Manfred dramatisch per Links beschriebenen Folgen des in Rede stehenden Themas eher unterbelichtet sieht, die möglichen Folgen jedoch hätten auch die nachfolgenden Generationen aller an dieser nur vereinzelt daran teilnehmenden Forumsrunde zu tragen. Also wehret den Anfängen.

P.S.: Das Thema des von Manfred gestarteten Threads ist mir z. B. aktuell wichtiger als Screening - ja oder nein.

*"Je mehr wir können, desto weniger dürfen wir. Je weniger wir dürfen, desto mehr müssen wir wissen"
*(Manfred Eigen)

----------


## Harald_1933

*EU will Hürden für Arzneitests senken
*



> Brüssel. Deutschlands Ärzte machen gegen eine neue Verordnung der EU-Kommission mobil, mit der Arzneitests an Patienten vereinfacht werden sollen. "Wir dürfen nicht zulassen, dass das Schutzniveau von Versuchspersonen heruntergefahren wird", warnte der Präsident der Bundesärztekammer, Frank Ulrich Montgomery, gestern in Brüssel. Im Visier hat der Ärztechef einen Entwurf des EU-Gesetzgebers, der Versuche mit neuen Präparaten entbürokratisieren will. In den kommenden Wochen beginnen die parlamentarischen Beratungen.



Bitte *hier lesen. 
*
*"Ideen können zünden wie der Blitz. Andere entwickeln sich langsam, manche nie. Auf alle Fälle führt die Hoffnung weiter als die Furcht"*
(Ernst Jünger)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Medizinethiker schlägt Alarm
*



> Mannheim. In den deutschen Ethikkommissionen klingeln die Alarmglocken. Pläne der EU-Kommission, die Anforderungen für klinische Prüfungen von Arzneiwirkstoffen zu vereinheitlichen, würden die Arbeit der Gremien faktisch aushebeln, warnt Jochen Taupitz. Mit der Idee, EU-weit einheitliche Standards für Arzneimitteltests zu schaffen, erklärt sich der auf Medizinrecht spezialisierte Jurist, Mitglied des Deutschen Ethikrates, zwar einverstanden. Doch er kritisiert vehement drei gravierende Schwachstellen der Verordnung: verkürzte Fristen, die Konzentration auf einen Berichterstatter-Staat und die Möglichkeit, den Widerspruch bestimmter Probanden übergehen zu können.


Bitte *hier lesen*.

*"Kaum hast du Seife, hast du mehr Schmutz"*
(Manfred Hinrich, deutscher Philosoph) 

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Auch ZEIT-Online schreibt zum Thema. Gruß, D.

----------

